# Differences between early Euro Passat (B1) and Dasher?



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wondering what the major differences would be between a Euro spec Passat and the Dasher. Thanks for info, and photos are more than welcome. Also, any sights dealing with these cars would be cool


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd suggest starting at the DOG forum (Dasher Owners Group). There are a number of overseas owners on that board, and while it isn't the most active in the world, is FULL of helpful members and good info. 

http://www.dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/

The bumpers, lights, and trim are likely a bit different, and the engine could be a different spec. 

Any more info on what you are specifically referring to or a car you are thinking about buying?


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

greggearhead said:


> I'd suggest starting at the DOG forum (Dasher Owners Group). There are a number of overseas owners on that board, and while it isn't the most active in the world, is FULL of helpful members and good info.
> 
> http://www.dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/
> 
> ...


I'm just looking for a new project for when my mk4 is complete, was thinking about something really different, like a Dasher. Thanks for the link:thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

I've joined their site but have no access...


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

It sometimes takes a while to get new members approved - I was a member years ago, and couldn't get ahold of anyone for a new password, etc. so just had to get a new membership set up. Took several days if I remember.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

They denied me....


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

i had one of these at one time. a 1974 long long time ago

besides the items mentioned (lights bumpers etc) the most significant changes were related to the emissions besides of course that stupid name.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Different bumpers, no side reflectors, and I don't think there was any engine difference. Emissions stuff depending on market. 

I have a site devoted to the B1, and I am scanning more old brochures for the cars (fox and Dasher/Passat) all the time and adding them. http://www.vwdasher.com


----------

